# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  تجربتي في الدراسة في الخارج

## مدون مصري

*تجربتي في التطوع لمدة شهرين في الخارج*

تعتبر تجربة التطوع في الخارج من التجارب الغنية التي تغير حياة الإنسان وتكسبه خبرات جديدة. فالتعرف على الثقافات المختلفة وعادات وتقاليد غريبة على الإنسان توسّع إدراك الإنسان وتزيد من معرفته. وسوف أحكي لكم تجربتي في التطوع في الخارج والحياة في البرازيل وبعض الدروس التي تعلمتها أثناء سفري. 
سافرت إلى البرازيل متطوعًا في إحدى البرامج لتدريس الإنجليزية. وكان هذا البرنامج تستضيفه إحدى الجمعيات الأهلية في مدينة ماسيو فيي شمال شرق البرازيل. ماسيو هي مدنة فقيرة ذو معدل جريمة مرتفع ولكنها في غاية الجمال. فماسيو تطل على شاطئ المحيط الأطلنطي والذي يمتد بطول المدينة. 
بعد حوالي يوم ونصف من الطيران على متن 3 خطوط مختلفة، وصلت الى شمال شرق البرازيل. كان هناك 3 أشخاص في انتظاري: المسؤول عن برنامج التطوع، والمرافق وعضو في الجمعية التي تطوعت بها في مدينة ماسيو، وهو الذي أقلنا بسيارته من المطار الى منزل المضيف.
الحى الذي كان فيه البيت الذي أستضافني كان حيًا جميلًا وهادئًا. المنازل في الحي تتألف من طابق واحد، ولم يحتوي ناطحات السحاب التي تملأ الأحياء الغنية في البرازيل. جدران هذا الحي كانت مليئة بالرسومات الجميلة والزاهية. أما ما جعلني أحب هذا الحي فور وصولي إليه هو أنه يبعد عن شاطئ المحيط أقل من ربع ساعة سيرًا. 
تعرفت في الشهرين أثناء التطوع في الخارج والحياة في البرازيل على الثقافة البرازيلية الغنية. ومكنتني طول مدة إقامتي من السفر الى ريو دي جانيرو وزيارة أجمل الشواطئ والمعالم السياحية فيها. وهذه التجربة الفريدة علمتني الكثير من الدروس التي غيرت وجهة نظري في الكثير من الأشياء. 
فمثلًا تعلمت كيف أقتصد أثناء السفر لقضاء أطول مدة ممكنة. فتكلفة السفر الى البرازيل مرتفعة جدًا. ولكن بعد سفري إلى البرازيل أصبحت أوفر في مصاريفي اليومية وهو ما مكنني على السفر الى كينيا وأيضًا السياحة في فيتنام.
كانت تجربة تطوعي في الخارج هي أول تجارب سفري، ولم أكن أعرف الكثير عن المصطلحات والمعلومات عن الطيران وهذا جعل تجربة سفري مغامرة حقيقية. فلن أنسي الفترة التي قضيتها تائهًا بين صالات ومباني ركاب مطار القاهرة ولا الترانزيت في منطقة الشنغن في روما إيطاليا. فبالرغم من شعوري بالفخر لخوض مثل هذه التجربة إلا أني تهت في الكثير من الأحيان. 
كان التحدي الأكبر بالنسبة لي هو حاجز اللغة، ولكني فخور بنفسي لتجاوز مثل هذا الحاجز للتكيّف مع هذا المجتمع المثير. كما ان هذه التجربة حسنت بشكل كبير من مهاراتي في التواصل. 
لم تكن فترة إقامتي سهلة بالكامل. ففي أسبوعي الثالث أصبت بإلتهاب في الفم ولم أكن أعرف ماذا أفعل. فبالرغم من حصولي على وثيقة تأمين السفر إلا أني أكتشفت أنها لا تغطي هذه الحالة وفاضطررت إلى دفع مبالغ طائلة لتلقي العلاج.
كانت أكثر ثلاث اشياء استمتعت بها هي: الثقافة البرازيلية، واكتساب الكثير من الاصدقاء ، والطبيعة الجميلة التي كنت استمتع بها يوميًا وعلى رأسها هو المحيط الذي قضيت عليه الكثير من الوقت.

----------

